
FCC Abandons Zero-Rating Investigation and Moves Backward on Net Neutrality - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/02/fcc-abandons-zero-rating-investigation-and-moves-backward-net-neutrality
======
imglorp
"Four hostile newspapers are more to be feared than a thousand bayonets." \--
Napoleon

"The media's the most powerful entity on earth. They have the power to make
the innocent guilty and to make the guilty innocent, and that's power. Because
they control the minds of the masses." \-- Hitler

"Ideas are more powerful than guns. We would not let our enemies have guns,
why should we let them have ideas." \-- Stalin

